# radeon & modeline: make one to do another?



## merinoff (May 9, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm a recent Gentoo user, who felt a need for something strange (and besides portage is slow), I have a fresh 9.1 install and hardware that gives me headaches. I installed X and Gnome, and everything works fine apart from my monitor (Samsung 2233rz). On default xorg.conf (which is nonexistent) the monitor hangs (sic!) on switching modes: black screen, no buttons activity. I have to power it off physically, and that's why I'm asking for help, as it's no good to plug it off and on while experimenting. Though after that I can turn it on and there is image, but the monitor remains hung.

I have a hunch that it has something to do with the refresh rate, as in Windows 60Hz corresponds to 64.6kHz horizontal rate whereas after the monitor hangs I can sometimes find out that 60Hz corresponds to 64.8kHz in X. 

But after I created and edited xorg.conf, the rate remains the same even though I set Modeline (I believe, it's obsolete though) or VertRefresh and HorizSync. How can I change these settings correctly?

I'm using the radeon driver and an RV670 chip, and I'm afraid of burning the monitor from constant hard resetting, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## merinoff (May 9, 2013)

I forgot to mention that the monitor can run up to 120Hz on Windows. Can I have it here if possible?


----------

